# Winter Lebanon indiana swap



## cr250mark (Nov 5, 2017)

Any Info on this show. 
Lebanon ind. January swap. 
Last year was a pretty decent turn out. 
Ton of cool pre war stuff 
Looking for dates 

Thank you 
Mark


----------



## willardm (Nov 6, 2017)

January 27th, Saturday
Lebanon Fair Grounds
Flyer should be posted in December


----------



## partsguy (Nov 6, 2017)

I love going there if no other reason but to enjoy a yummy lunch at Papa Roux!


----------



## JOEL (Nov 7, 2017)

They expanded the show last year. Great turnout. Don't miss this one.


----------



## jimsbeercans (Nov 7, 2017)

The weather forcast is "suppose to be nice". No blizzards or Ice Storms that weekend!


----------



## cr250mark (Nov 8, 2017)

willardm said:


> January 27th, Saturday
> Lebanon Fair Grounds
> Flyer should be posted in December





Thanks Gents for the info. 
Mark


----------



## vincev (Nov 12, 2017)

partsguy said:


> I love going there if no other reason but to enjoy a yummy lunch at Papa Roux!
> 
> View attachment 704261
> View attachment 704262
> ...



That in Indy ? I plan on going,maybe see ya there.


----------



## partsguy (Nov 12, 2017)

vincev said:


> That in Indy ? I plan on going,maybe see ya there.



Yessir!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JOEL (Nov 14, 2017)

How did I not know about Papa Roux??? You guys been holding out on me.


----------



## partsguy (Nov 15, 2017)

JOEL said:


> How did I not know about Papa Roux??? You guys been holding out on me.



I am surprised that no one else went there. Must be just my dad and I who know about it.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

